# Clarinet Comparison: Fluffy Audio compared to Cinesamples



## juliandoe (Dec 29, 2021)

Hello everybody, 
In this video, I've compared the Fluffy Audio Clarinet with the one from Cinesamples Cinewinds.


I hope this is helpful

Julian


----------



## amadeus1 (Nov 23, 2022)

juliandoe said:


> Hello everybody,
> In this video, I've compared the Fluffy Audio Clarinet with the one from Cinesamples Cinewinds.
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like fluffy audio is the winner if there are not artifacts that are coming from somewhere


----------



## juliandoe (Nov 23, 2022)

amadeus1 said:


> Looks like fluffy audio is the winner if there are not artifacts that are coming from somewhere


the sony studio doesn't seem to be a good place to record woodwinds. But the brass are great


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 23, 2022)

juliandoe said:


> the sony studio doesn't seem to be a good place to record woodwinds. But the brass are great


I think it’s less to do with the room and more to do with how CineSamples recorded, edited and scripted CineWinds. Remember, these were made many moons ago and share many of the same issues other woodwind libraries of that age have.


----------

